# Anhc 2010



## Andyd (5/3/10)

​Friday, March 5, 2010 ​​LATEST NEWS FROM ANHC ​*Get ready for ANHC 2010! *​


It's time to start booking your leave with work and the family, because you won't want to miss this!

The second ever Australian National Homebrewing Conference 2010 will be held from*  Thursday October 28 to Saturday October 30, 2010* at the William Angliss Institute, Melbourne.

This year's conference will feature another couple of iconic American homebrewers - *Randy Mosher and Gordon Strong.
*
*Randy* is famous for penning the one book that every self-respecting homebrewer should own - _Radical Brewing_. He has also recently released _Tasting Beer: An Insider's Guide to the World's Greatest Drink_. At the conference he'll be schooling us on extinct Belgian styles, recipe formulation and, of course, radical brewing.

President of the Beer Judging Certification Program and a two-time Ninkasi Award winner, *Gordon* will give us all the judging info we can handle, including guided tasting panels and the first ever Australian pre-AABC judges' briefing.

All of your favourite events from 2008 will be returning. The Beer & Food Pairing Dinner will again feature food matched to beers from four of Australia's champion homebrewers, Club Night will be back in an expanded format and the Australian Amateur Brewing Championship judging will take place on the Thursday.

But we also learned heaps from the last conference, and have big plans to make this conference a whole lot better. New features will include:


Judges dinner before the AABC judging led by Gordon and Randy
More, expanded demonstration sessions
System Wars: HERMS vs gravity vs brew in a bag!
Beer cooking challenge
 And of course we've got a whole new batch of presenters with some seriously interesting things to say. But we'll keep you in suspense on that front for now. 


*Want to sponsor ANHC 2010?*
If you run, work for, or know of a business which would be interested in getting involved in the homebrewing event of the year, please email* [email protected]* for a sponsorship brochure. We have sponsorship packages to suit all budgets, and received excellent feedback from sponsors at the 2008 conference.


*It's back - the ANHC Blog*
Yes, the world famous ANHC Blog is back for 2010. Check it out for all the latest conference info, plus plenty of random beer discussion.

We're also on Twitter. Check it out. We promise there will be something more interesting there soon.


----------



## Andyd (10/5/10)

*Latest news from ANHC*

*ANHC Ticket Packages announced*​The ticket packages and availability dates have been announced today. If you're on the mailing list you should already have it in your mailbox, but if not, head opn over to http://www.anhc.com.au for all the details.
*
Brewing it Old Belgian Style...*

And while you're there, why not get involved with Randy's Lacambre project, or read a few of Lachlan's tasty notes in the ANHC blog...

Looking forward to seeing you all there!

Andy


----------



## brendo (10/5/10)

The packages look good and I think I will be going the whole hog - pending negotiations with the minister for war and finances!!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (10/5/10)

Andyd said:


> *Latest news from ANHC*
> 
> *ANHC Ticket Packages announced*​The ticket packages and availability dates have been announced today. If you're on the mailing list you should already have it in your mailbox, but if not, head opn over to http://www.anhc.com.au for all the details.
> 
> Andy




Andy, just to clear it up, does the full works package include the Gala Dinner, or is that extra on top?


----------



## Andyd (10/5/10)

The Alpha package is everything - Sessions, Friday's Pairing Dinner and the Gala Dinner.

Cheers!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (10/5/10)

Andyd said:


> The Alpha package is everything - Sessions, Friday's Pairing Dinner and the Gala Dinner.
> 
> Cheers!




AWESOME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bad luck Andy, I'll be back again this year!


----------



## barls (10/5/10)

hey andy is it possible just to buy a ticket to club night for the swmbo as im going to be down there for a wedding that weekend. im most likely going to the friday, club night and if i can squeeze it in some of saturday morning if im well enough


----------



## Aaron (10/5/10)

I will be back again for sure. Was fantastic last time. Packages look great I will be going for the alpha packages. Great value. Nice work guys.


----------



## kirem (10/5/10)

is the provisional program link working for anyone else?


----------



## barls (10/5/10)

yeah it worked for me


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (10/5/10)

barls said:


> hey andy is it possible just to buy a ticket to club night for the swmbo as im going to be down there for a wedding that weekend. im most likely going to the friday, club night and if i can squeeze it in some of saturday morning if im well enough




I was of the opinion that last ANHC club night was not dependant on an individual going to the conference. It was a great gathering of clubs and members to show their wares off. (so to speak)

BYB


----------



## barls (10/5/10)

dont worry ill be there with the isb boys


----------



## Goofinder (10/5/10)

kirem said:


> is the provisional program link working for anyone else?


It was broken for me, but with a bit of decoding here it is.


----------



## Fourstar (10/5/10)

brendo said:


> The packages look good and I think I will be going the whole hog - pending negotiations with the minister for war and finances!!



Well i had mine 'cleared' tonight. As soon as i said "the packages have been announced for ANHC" i was told.. "so you are doing everything right? Dont miss out on anything!" 

SWMBO was pissed she couldnt get herself a ticket just to the beer and food pairing dinner. Although shes still interested in the Gala. :beerbang: 

Party on Wayne.. Party on Garth!


----------



## Andyd (10/5/10)

Fourstar, if it turns out we have seats available for the pairing dinner then we'll release them separately, however it has been a sell out the last two years, so that doesn't feel likely...

Barls, we're currently looking at how to manage club night for non-participants. We are hoping to make the night run longer, but we're probably going to have a limit on the total number in the venue and so may need some way to control this.

Once we have a plan we'll let everyone know - if it's at all possible I'd love to encourage SO participation ;-)

Andy


----------



## barls (10/5/10)

thanks for answering andy, as i said ill be down there for a wedding that week so im just trying to get the wife in to club night without having to pay for the rest as i know she wont be interested in the rest.
im about to start fermenting the contents of my keg for club night soon. ive got it brewed and im sure it will be a hit.


----------



## BrenosBrews (13/5/10)

Alarm set for 6:45pm Monday 28th June


----------



## Fatgodzilla (13/5/10)

barls said:


> thanks for answering andy, as i said ill be down there for a wedding that week so im just trying to get the wife in to club night without having to pay for the rest as i know she wont be interested in the rest.
> im about to start fermenting the contents of my keg for club night soon. ive got it brewed and im sure it will be a hit.



then we'll have her parents there too and there goes the drinking night ............ just like last time at your place.



Interestingly in 2080 the Club Night wasn't too crowded (or was I that pissed) but being first time around probably didn't really mean much to people. 

Andy, I know you'll read this, on Club Night, does any Club have to specifically tell you they are bringing a display beer down and will a list of what you will provide/ what a club needs to supply be issued? I'm just thinking after 2008 and Canberra last year, Club Night could be big with much more interest from NSW in particular.


----------



## barls (13/5/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> then we'll have her parents there too and there goes the drinking night ............ just like last time at your place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually its mates off the vw forum so no parents. i cant really leave her in the hotel that night.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (13/5/10)

barls said:


> actually its mates off the vw forum so no parents. i cant really leave her in the hotel that night.




If you want a real mate to help you out, I'll stay with her that night .........

or I can bring my boyfriend and he can stay with her and we'll hit the piss!


----------



## barls (13/5/10)

im sure we can just sneak her in or something


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (17/5/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Interestingly in 2080 the Club Night wasn't too crowded (or was I that pissed) but being first time around probably didn't really mean much to people.




From my very vague recollections...... yes you were :lol: Come to think of it 99.9% of the others were as well. Then there was that guy who fell down the stairs at the transport :lol: Lucky I took some photo's for memories.

BYB


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (16/6/10)

The 2008 conference had an awesome range of beers to try throughout the two days. Can we expect something similar again in 2010  


BYB


----------



## lczaban (16/6/10)

Will the appendage be making an appearance at ANHC2010 BYB??


----------



## Aaron (16/6/10)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> The 2008 conference had an awesome range of beers to try throughout the two days. Can we expect something similar again in 2010
> 
> 
> BYB


I hope so. Awesome beers were on display. It's tough when you have to have four beers at every break though, well not really. I keep thinking this part was the best or that part was but truthfully the whole event was fantastic. If you aren't thinking about going you really should be it was amazing last time and I'm sure it will be better this time.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (16/6/10)

GravityGuru said:


> Will the appendage be making an appearance at ANHC2010 BYB??



That will be up to Incider, will he be there as well. Things just have not been the same since that QLD gig :lol:


----------



## Andyd (17/6/10)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> The 2008 conference had an awesome range of beers to try throughout the two days. Can we expect something similar again in 2010
> 
> 
> BYB



For sure - the guys are just working through the details at the moment, but many of the same brewers are keen to be represented again this year!

Cheers!

Andy


----------



## bulp (28/6/10)

Quick question, i know they don't go on sale untill tonight but how and where do you pay for tickets, can't see a link on the ANHC website is it credit card only or do they have paypal as well ?


----------



## Aaron (28/6/10)

I would bet the store link will appear later this evening. I think they only offered credit card last time but I can't say for sure.


----------



## Maple (28/6/10)

Looks like Visa or MC are the options. lock it in....


----------



## browndog (28/6/10)

Got mine, full package wooo hooo..

-BD


----------



## Fourstar (28/6/10)

browndog said:


> Got mine, full package wooo hooo..
> -BD



Ive got a golden ticket in my hand! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## mika (28/6/10)

That food pairing dinner's going to sell out quick I'd reckon.


----------



## schooey (28/6/10)

Tickets Purchased!

!!!!


----------



## bconnery (28/6/10)

I got mine about 7:03... Not that I was sitting on the computer or anything. 
Full package! 
Now just have to wait until October...


----------



## bulp (28/6/10)

Got mine too full package :icon_chickcheers: Its gonna be a good October.


----------



## bonj (28/6/10)

Full package for me too... had to go next door after a frantic call to Browndog who informed me that there was a "Next" button that wasn't showing up on either of my laptops running Firefox on Linux, OR my Android phone. Next door's Firefox on Linux also didn't show the Next button, so we rebooted into Windows and went straight for IE. 

Absolutely rediculous that this wasn't tested on Firefox. Inexcusable. Anyone using Firefox on Windows have this problem too? I want to know if it is an issue the web developers have with Firefox...


----------



## clarkey7 (28/6/10)

Bonj said:


> Full package for me too... had to go next door after a frantic call to Browndog who informed me that there was a "Next" button that wasn't showing up on either of my laptops running Firefox on Linux, OR my Android phone. Next door's Firefox on Linux also didn't show the Next button, so we rebooted into Windows and went straight for IE.
> 
> Absolutely rediculous that this wasn't tested on Firefox. Inexcusable. Anyone using Firefox on Windows have this problem too? I want to know if it is an issue the web developers have with Firefox...


I got mine too! I've got Firefox 3.5.10 Ben.. It worked OK.

Can't wait now..only have to wait 4 months :icon_cheers: 

PB


----------



## bonj (28/6/10)

Interesting...
Firefox 3.6.3 here


----------



## scott_penno (28/6/10)

PB, what OS are you using?

sap.


----------



## goatherder (28/6/10)

Firefox 3.6.6 on win here, works fine


----------



## Murcluf (28/6/10)

Lock it in Eddie I've got my golden ticket......... can't wait for the oompa loompa tossing and chocolate wrestling at club night.....!!!


----------



## bonj (28/6/10)

I've discovered that the hidden frame they use is rendered too narrow on the three machines I tested. If I select the "I agree" and then tab through, I can get to the Next button... It then pushes the whole lot left and hides the labels on the text boxes.


----------



## clarkey7 (28/6/10)

sappas said:


> PB, what OS are you using?
> 
> sap.


XP


----------



## Andyd (28/6/10)

Bonj said:


> Full package for me too... had to go next door after a frantic call to Browndog who informed me that there was a "Next" button that wasn't showing up on either of my laptops running Firefox on Linux, OR my Android phone. Next door's Firefox on Linux also didn't show the Next button, so we rebooted into Windows and went straight for IE.
> 
> Absolutely rediculous that this wasn't tested on Firefox. Inexcusable. Anyone using Firefox on Windows have this problem too? I want to know if it is an issue the web developers have with Firefox...



Hi Ben,

Sorry to hear you had problems... We actually did test it on Firefox ( I personally ran it on the last two versions on Windows, but not Linux).

Hopefully you're set now?

Cheers!

Andy


----------



## bonj (28/6/10)

Hey Andy,

I'm all set, and hopefully no-one else has this issue. I find it strange that Firefox on Windows doesn't have this issue, but three different Linux boxes I tried all had it.... Given that the codebase for Firefox is the same for all platforms, it is a strange one. All three were Ubuntu, and they have been known to make their own changes, but usually just for branding.

I'm glad to hear you did test on Firefox, and quite frankly, I wouldn't expect rendering to be different across platforms... a strange problem. The three boxes had different monitor aspect ratios too...


----------



## Fourstar (28/6/10)

Bonj said:


> Absolutely rediculous that this wasn't tested on Firefox. Inexcusable. Anyone using Firefox on Windows have this problem too? I want to know if it is an issue the web developers have with Firefox...



Lies.. all Lies!!! 

3.5.10 here. M$ FTW! :icon_chickcheers: 

I understand your stress factor though Bonj. Missing out on ANHC tickets because you prefer to use an open source OS would be painful! haha. :icon_cheers:


----------



## browndog (28/6/10)

Strike one for the masses ! Ben, Stacy e-mailed me to say she has Liam's ticket and thank me very much for reminding her.

-BD


----------



## Paul H (28/6/10)

Got my wife's 40th on the 30th Faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaark !

:icon_cheers: 

Paul


----------



## pbrosnan (28/6/10)

Bonj said:


> Given that the codebase for Firefox is the same for all platforms, it is a strange one. All three were Ubuntu, and they have been known to make their own changes, but usually just for branding.



Probably some differences in the runtime libs. Lots of things that work on windows work differently or not at all on Linux. Personally I think Linux is great as a server but not much chop as I desktop.


----------



## Aaron (28/6/10)

I guess Linux is god for something at least. Windows is awful on the desktop and on servers.

Back on topic. I have my tickets, flights and hotel sorted. Can't wait to get there.


----------



## The Scientist (28/6/10)

browndog said:


> Strike one for the masses ! Ben, Stacy e-mailed me to say she has Liam's ticket and thank me very much for reminding her.
> 
> -BD



Yeah thanks BD, what would I do with out you. She said it just felt like there was somewhere she was ment to be but couldn't remember where. Thanks to BD crisis avoided.

Cheers mate :beer:


----------



## LLoyd (29/6/10)

Good to see PP getting the word out at a forum like this. The data being collated due to the simplicity and repeatability of BIAB should get a great reception here from brewers using any method. Looks like a great place to continue driving the research vehicle that is BIAB. The research aspect has been a bigger factor in PP's obsession over the last five years or so than most brewers realise. ThreeVessel brewers will benefit equally in the long run as the BIABREWER.info research page starts gathering data from like minded people. This will be a great spot to jump start that I reckon.

Donya! :icon_chickcheers: and SPOT!


----------



## bonj (29/6/10)

browndog said:


> Strike one for the masses ! Ben, Stacy e-mailed me to say she has Liam's ticket and thank me very much for reminding her.
> 
> -BD


Nice one BD! Flights, tickets, transfer to airport and accommodation sorted. All that's left now is the transfer from the airport to the hotel. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Aaron (29/6/10)

Bonj said:


> Nice one BD! Flights, tickets, transfer to airport and accommodation sorted. All that's left now is the transfer from the airport to the hotel. :icon_chickcheers:



Just take the Sky Bus. It only costs about $15. Takes you to Southern Cross Station then you transfer onto another shuttle to your hotel if required.


----------



## bonj (29/6/10)

Aaron said:


> Just take the Sky Bus. It only costs about $15. Takes you to Southern Cross Station then you transfer onto another shuttle to your hotel if required.


Yep, thanks Aaron. That's what we did last time. Worked well.


----------



## Josh (29/6/10)

Ticket confirmed, all sessions and dinners.

Coming back from the US with plenty of ideas for the WSB stand also.


----------



## bulp (22/9/10)

Getting very excited , just had a question about tickets, bought the whole packaqge (f.ck yeah) when they were released, Do we get sent actual tickets closer to the date or should i already have recieved them ?


----------



## BrenosBrews (22/9/10)

bulp said:


> Getting very excited , just had a question about tickets, bought the whole packaqge (f.ck yeah) when they were released, Do we get sent actual tickets closer to the date or should i already have recieved them ?



No actual tickets are issued. Rock up on the first day, give your name and you get a laminated pass with a lanyard with your name, photo and little boxes at the bottom which designate the different parts of the conference you have paid for within you respective package. Hang that around your neck & all is good.

Full package here also. Can't wait. Even though I live in Melbourne I'm thinking about booking a hotel room for Friday night as the various beers throughtout the day, followed by the beer dinner, followed by club night lead me to being rather hungover & late on Saturday. Yes, lots of great homebrewed beer will also lead to hangovers


----------



## Snow (23/9/10)

Bonj said:


> Yep, thanks Aaron. That's what we did last time. Worked well.


There might be a bunch of us on the same flight. maybe a shared cab would be cheaper....

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (5/10/10)

In 2008 there was a get together at "The Transport" in fed square on the Thursday night. I am sure I read somewhere that there was a similar gathering at "The Taphouse" in St.Kilda? Can someone confirm or deny this?

:icon_cheers: :icon_cheers: 

BYB


----------



## fcmcg (5/10/10)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> In 2008 there was a get together at "The Transport" in fed square on the Thursday night. I am sure I read somewhere that there was a similar gathering at "The Taphouse" in St.Kilda? Can someone confirm or deny this?
> 
> :icon_cheers: :icon_cheers:
> 
> BYB


I'm not sure , but i'd suggest Beer Deluxe at Fed Square...opp Flinders st station....
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## Aaron (6/10/10)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> In 2008 there was a get together at "The Transport" in fed square on the Thursday night. I am sure I read somewhere that there was a similar gathering at "The Taphouse" in St.Kilda? Can someone confirm or deny this?



Yep
http://www.anhc.com.au/home/index.php?opti...3&Itemid=68


----------



## Josh (6/10/10)

"
5:30pm The ANHC Beer and Food Pairing Dinner 
MC: Jeff Wyant Venue: Angliss Restaurant 
Four champion brewers from the past present beers they've specially produced for the dinner, alongside meals that have been specially selected to marry together into a taste experience you will not want to miss! 

6:00pm Club Night 
Venue: William Angliss Conference Centre 
Bring your own beers to share around! 
"

Are these times right?


----------



## Quintrex (6/10/10)

Josh said:


> "
> 5:30pm The ANHC Beer and Food Pairing Dinner
> MC: Jeff Wyant Venue: Angliss Restaurant
> Four champion brewers from the past present beers they've specially produced for the dinner, alongside meals that have been specially selected to marry together into a taste experience you will not want to miss!
> ...



Yes, the club night will start while the beer and food pairing dinner is on so that when the dinner finishes club night is all a go.

This is also because there is limited capacity to the beer and food pairing dinner so it provides an alternative for punters who may have missed out.
This year we've managed to get extended hours for club night as well, YAY!


----------



## Fents (6/10/10)

when does the sneaky keg make an apperance? :kooi:


----------



## Josh (6/10/10)

Quintrex said:


> Yes, the club night will start while the beer and food pairing dinner is on so that when the dinner finishes club night is all a go.
> 
> This is also because there is limited capacity to the beer and food pairing dinner so it provides an alternative for punters who may have missed out.
> This year we've managed to get extended hours for club night as well, YAY!



Sounds like a reasonable sentiment. But won't most of the clubs be in the dinner?


----------



## Quintrex (6/10/10)

Josh said:


> Sounds like a reasonable sentiment. But won't most of the clubs be in the dinner?



Clubs are allocated a number of club night "guest" tickets, which can be used for non-conference attendees to setup the club stand and also to stay on and enjoy club night.


----------



## Fourstar (6/10/10)

Quintrex said:


> Clubs are allocated a number of club night "guest" tickets, which can be used for non-conference attendees to setup the club stand and also to stay on and enjoy club night.




I just hope the early risers to club night dont demolish the best kegs before us at the dinner.


----------



## bonj (6/10/10)

Quintrex said:


> Clubs are allocated a number of club night "guest" tickets, which can be used for non-conference attendees to setup the club stand and also to stay on and enjoy club night.


Which might be fine for the local clubs, but why would an interstate club member fly to Melbourne without going to the conference? I think some clubs might find it difficult to man their stands during the dinner... in either case, there was plenty of beer left after the dinner last time... Asher's Oktoberfest was not to be missed!


----------



## WarmBeer (6/10/10)

Quintrex said:


> Clubs are allocated a number of club night "guest" tickets, which can be used for non-conference attendees to setup the club stand and also to stay on and enjoy club night.


Not everybody going to ANHC can afford the time or money to do the full package.

As much as I would love to be going to the Beer Matching dinner, it required the commitment to the full package, so will be heading straight to club night once the Friday day sessions finish.

*Fourstar*: No guarantees on any beer being left once you guys finish up your dinner


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (6/10/10)

Bonj said:


> Which might be fine for the local clubs, but why would an interstate club member fly to Melbourne without going to the conference?



Different priorities? I am one such person. I like the social aspect of it and besides a flight to Melbourne can be had for next to nothing. I am traveling with others who are going to the conference while I intend to hit a few brew pubs. I do hope to be able to still attend the club night and catch up with a few Qld folk since I'm not heading to kin kin this year. :icon_cheers: 

BYB


----------



## Fourstar (25/10/10)

So, who's excited?!?!  

three day work week. Whoopieeeee!!!! a cople of early nights are on the cards for the big weekend/weekdays ahead. So, whats the most anticipated? i cant wait for friday night. The beer and food matching dinner has got quite the battle on its hands against clubnight. some interesting beers are lined up. I know i'll be making a beeline to the BABBs table for the quirky looking Belgians.


----------



## bconnery (25/10/10)

Fourstar said:


> So, who's excited?!?!
> 
> three day work week. Whoopieeeee!!!! a cople of early nights are on the cards for the big weekend/weekdays ahead. So, whats the most anticipated? i cant wait for friday night. The beer and food matching dinner has got quite the battle on its hands against clubnight. some interesting beers are lined up. I know i'll be making a beeline to the BABBs table for the quirky looking Belgians.


Me!

Three days of work then plane to Melbourne for a great long weekend. 

See you at the Babbs table, when we get back from the dinner anyway


----------



## WarmBeer (25/10/10)

Ditto on the excitement!

Looking forward to putting faces to all the names from the forum.

Did most of you guys put your AHB handle on the registration form?


----------



## Fourstar (25/10/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Did most of you guys put your AHB handle on the registration form?



I did as the alt name/nickname. I'd say most would.


----------



## Fents (25/10/10)

we should be there at about 3.30pm sat. 3 kegs of dry hopped kooinda to keep you wet between breaks.


----------



## WarmBeer (25/10/10)

Fents said:


> we should be there at about 3.30pm sat. 3 kegs of dry hopped kooinda to keep you wet between breaks.


Only 3, Fents? I'm not sure there's going to be enough beer there to keep everybody happy 

Am seriously considering an alcohol-free week, just to give my poor liver a break prior to taking a thrashing come Friday.


----------



## jayse (25/10/10)

Can't remember if I put my handle on the reg or not but name and handle are almost the same anyway you won't beable to miss me as I'll be the one with a beer in his hand :lol:


----------



## Maple (25/10/10)

Fents said:


> we should be there at about 3.30pm sat. 3 kegs of dry hopped kooinda to keep you wet between breaks.


 :drinks: and a bit of :kooi:


----------



## schooey (25/10/10)

Roadtripping begins tomorrow... All kegs to be loaded ready for club night, although I don't know who will man the table while we're at the dinner... :unsure:

Also, does anyone know if the venue will have ice available or anywhere nearby to get some?


----------



## paulwolf350 (25/10/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> So tubs, ice & gas will be supplied. You bring everything else - pluto guns / beer taps etc.
> 
> I will attend the Dinner. I am assuming the kegs will be delivered to the venue and placed in tubs on ice. Fantastic work by the organisers. I am sure that while we will get there halfway through the show, our beers which will clearly be better than any of that inferior muck the non Dinner attendees will serve early in the piece.  Or we will be too pickled to worry. :lol:
> 
> ...




Flying out tomorrow, will be in Melbourne tomorrow nite, cant wait. Sherlock Holmes first stop 2pm tuesday

see you all there

Paul


----------



## Snow (25/10/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Ditto on the excitement!
> 
> Looking forward to putting faces to all the names from the forum.
> 
> Did most of you guys put your AHB handle on the registration form?


EXCITED! Yes i put my handle on the rego. Looking forward to some of the awesome club beers. Going to have to do some serious pacing to try as many as I can 

Cheers - Snow


----------



## schooey (25/10/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> My roadtrip starts tomorrow! In Melbourne town Wednesday night. See you all at either Biero on Wednesday night or The Taphouse Thurdsay arvo.



Which way you heading, FatzG? We're thinking of lunch at Zierholz tomorrow and then trekking south... maybe we catch up along the way..


----------



## Fatgodzilla (25/10/10)

schooey said:


> Which way you heading, FatzG? We're thinking of lunch at Zierholz tomorrow and then trekking south... maybe we catch up along the way..




Probably just miss you. Staying at Canbeera Tuesday night but going via Jindabyne. Won't make Canberra until late afternoon. Pretty much heading straight to Melbourne Wednesday night (Biero that night). Thursday will wander about the traps, do a bit of shopping and be at the Local Taphouse 3.00pm Thursday.




> Snow : EXCITED! Yes i put my handle on the rego. Looking forward to some of the awesome club beers. Going to have to do some serious pacing to try as many as I can



Serious pacing indeed  Will be good to have a beer with you again Snow We'll let you sit between Schooey & myself and we'll form a front row to be feared!


----------



## paulwolf350 (25/10/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Probably just miss you. Staying at Canbeera Tuesday night but going via Jindabyne. Won't make Canberra until late afternoon. Pretty much heading straight to Melbourne Wednesday night (Biero that night). Thursday will wander about the traps, do a bit of shopping and be at the Local Taphouse 3.00pm Thursday.



Fatz, we are doing the same on Thursday, might see if we can meet up. We are going for lunch at the Elephant and wheelbarrow, then on to the taphouse

Paul


----------



## BrenosBrews (25/10/10)

Looking forward to it indeed! The fun starts 6pm Wednesday night for me.

If it's anything like 2008 I don't think the club night really got going until the beer dinner was over.

Also to the guy who mentioned Sherlock Holmes, unless that's your first of many planned stops there are far better beer bars in the city than there. Beer Deluxe, Mrs Parmas & Cookie to name 3.


----------



## Murcluf (25/10/10)

Massive weekend planned and serious attention needs to be made towards pacing it out. It will be kid in a lolly shop kind of moment for me, that needs a huge amount restraint to prevent oneself going off like a masturbating monkey.


----------



## paulwolf350 (25/10/10)

BrenosBrews said:


> Looking forward to it indeed! The fun starts 6pm Wednesday night for me.
> 
> If it's anything like 2008 I don't think the club night really got going until the beer dinner was over.
> 
> Also to the guy who mentioned Sherlock Holmes, unless that's your first of many planned stops there are far better beer bars in the city than there. Beer Deluxe, Mrs Parmas & Cookie to name 3.




Brenno, it is the first stop on my tour of melbourne, the tour extends to the 3 you mentioned as well.

A pint at the sherlock is merely the warmup, The Mexican is the tour guide, so I am just going with what he suggested, it will get him to post up an itinery

Paul


----------



## Siborg (25/10/10)

Looking forward to it. I put no nickname in there, as my name is practically the same: Si(mon)Borg


----------



## WarmBeer (25/10/10)

Siborg said:


> Looking forward to it. I put no nickname in there, as my name is practically the same: Si(mon)Borg


Plus, you're a dead ringer for your forum avatar


----------



## brett mccluskey (25/10/10)

paulwolf350 said:


> Brenno, it is the first stop on my tour of melbourne, the tour extends to the 3 you mentioned as well.
> 
> A pint at the sherlock is merely the warmup, The Mexican is the tour guide, so I am just going with what he suggested, it will get him to post up an itinery
> 
> Paul


Another good pub is the Mitre tavern,in Bank Place.It hasn't got the widest beer selection by far,but it's the closest thing to an english tavern i've seen in the city.Great atmosphere,apart from lunchtimes when it's full of banker wankers :beer:


----------



## mikem108 (25/10/10)

schooey, last time ice buckets and gas was provided


----------



## schooey (25/10/10)

Cheers for the info fellas... just need a bit for the miracle box is all. Sounds great, can't wait!


----------



## brett mccluskey (25/10/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Plus, you're a dead ringer for your forum avatar


He's not that good looking


----------



## crozdog (25/10/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> We'll let you sit between Schooey & myself and we'll form a front row to be feared!



Can I play winger & run interference? 

How about a game of pool - as long schooey & I play as a pair B)  

Looking forward to catching up with a lot of you & meeting some more of you
Beers
Croz


----------



## paulwolf350 (25/10/10)

crozdog said:


> ..........- as long schooey & I play as a pair B)




tooo many front rowers?


----------



## crozdog (25/10/10)

paulwolf350 said:


> tooo many front rowers?




nah, we have a history playing pool :lol:


----------



## schooey (25/10/10)

crozdog said:


> Can I play winger & run interference?
> 
> How about a game of pool - as long schooey & I play as a pair B)
> 
> ...



:lol: ... was only thinking about that today, croz... not one of my finer moments after 20 odd pints.... :blink:


----------



## crozdog (25/10/10)

schooey said:


> :lol: ... was only thinking about that today, croz... not one of my finer moments after 20 odd pints.... :blink:



All good - As I said I want you on my side!  

be good to catch up again.


----------



## raven19 (25/10/10)

Wishing all you lads (and louts) a safe and jolly time. I am sure it will be a blast.

Pencil me in for the next conference, fingers crossed.


----------



## np1962 (25/10/10)

raven19 said:


> Wishing all you lads (and louts) a safe and jolly time. I am sure it will be a blast.
> 
> Pencil me in for the next conference, fingers crossed.


Next year, nationals in Adelaide.
No conference but we'll surely put on a great weekend.
Cheers
Nige


----------



## bonj (26/10/10)

It's hard to contain my excitement! :icon_chickcheers: :drinks: :beerbang:


----------



## Siborg (26/10/10)

NigeP62 said:


> Next year, nationals in Adelaide.
> No conference but we'll surely put on a great weekend.
> Cheers
> Nige


I'd be up for that... can catch up with the rellies while I'm over, too.


----------



## Siborg (26/10/10)

toper1 said:


> He's not that good looking


You stay away from my dog!


----------



## Murcluf (26/10/10)

paulwolf350 said:


> tooo many front rowers?


Not enough Hookers and no one volunteering to go the second row....... h34r:


----------



## Snow (26/10/10)

Bonj said:


> It's hard to contain my excitement! :icon_chickcheers: :drinks: :beerbang:


I'm so excited and been blabbing on about how many awesome beers I'm going to drink that my wife has made me abstain from alcohol until I leave on Thursday morning. 

I wonder what time the airport bar opens.........


----------



## HoppingMad (26/10/10)

Bonj said:


> It's hard to contain my excitement! :icon_chickcheers: :drinks: :beerbang:



It's not often that I'd do a plus one, but +1! :icon_drunk: 

Should be great!

The hopper is primed and ready to go!


----------



## Josh (26/10/10)

Two hours to go at work. Quick trip home to pack the car and we're off. Stopping somewhere on the coast road tonight. 

Very excited! I've even talked a mate into helping steward on Thursday.

Very much looking forward to Club Night. If only the WSB boys agreed with my choice of costume.


----------



## schooey (26/10/10)

Having lunch at Zierholz as I type...had a 1/2 of their Weizen and Okky's...pretty good examples. The Weizguy is murdering a stein of Pils...

Awesome German platter for lunch. Could be a sloooooow arvo to Albury


----------



## Aaron (26/10/10)

schooey said:


> Awesome German platter for lunch. Could be a sloooooow arvo to Albury



Just stay in Canberra and hit the Wig & Pen and Debacle this evening.


----------



## browndog (26/10/10)

Got to brew my beer at Craftbrewer today that is going to go on tap at the Grand Central as part of the prize for winning the QABC. All the while talking with the boys about the AHNC, turns out most of the QLD contingent will be staying at the Atlantis. Wooooo Hoooooo bring it on............. Really looking forward to meeting all the rogues off this forum, drinking great beer and talking crap.

see you there

Browndog


----------



## tallie (26/10/10)

browndog said:


> Got to brew my beer at Craftbrewer today that is going to go on tap at the Grand Central as part of the prize for winning the QABC.



Great to hear! I'm sure you'll keep us posted when it's going to be availble?



browndog said:


> All the while talking with the boys about the AHNC, turns out most of the QLD contingent will be staying at the Atlantis.



Well, those of them who had the foresight to book in advance. Me on the other hand will be staying on the other side of town. Lucky I like a good walk after a night out!

Not long to go now...
tallie


----------



## Murcluf (26/10/10)




----------



## DU99 (26/10/10)

i know most have booked there accomadation but for those that need hotels ..try needitnow or wotif ... enjoy your visit


----------



## paulwolf350 (26/10/10)

Landed at 2pm and already 5 beers into it. Already had a couple of crackers. Ferals Runt is outstanding, also had the hobgoblin and a couple of bridge roads just about to sample a cider

Paul


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (26/10/10)

Murcluf said:


> Not enough Hookers




Have not had a chance to read past posts on this thread but   


BYB


----------



## waggastew (26/10/10)

Checked out the ANHC website today. There was a 'Resurrection Double Stout - Carlton & United Breweries' listed on the bar list. Is this a special one off thingy?


----------



## Screwtop (26/10/10)

paulwolf350 said:


> Landed at 2pm and already 5 beers into it. Already had a couple of crackers. Ferals Runt is outstanding, also had the hobgoblin and a couple of bridge roads just about to sample a cider
> 
> Paul




Geeeaaaaayyysuuus! Remember what I said about pacing yourself :lol:

Screwy


----------



## BrenosBrews (26/10/10)

waggastew said:


> Checked out the ANHC website today. There was a 'Resurrection Double Stout - Carlton & United Breweries' listed on the bar list. Is this a special one off thingy?



Yep, one of two special one off conference beers. Brewed at Matilda Bay Garage in Dandenong. The other is a Rye IPA brewed by Mountain Goat which was tasting pretty good at the ANHC launch.


----------



## dpadden (26/10/10)

Josh said:


> Two hours to go at work. Quick trip home to pack the car and we're off. Stopping somewhere on the coast road tonight.
> 
> Very excited! I've even talked a mate into helping steward on Thursday.
> 
> Very much looking forward to Club Night. If only the WSB boys agreed with my choice of costume.



Your free to go it alone Champ :icon_cheers: Promise not to laugh


----------



## Aaron (26/10/10)

My ANHC Week(end) has started! I'm on the Brew Dog Punk IPA and MIkkeller Nelson Sauvignon tonight. I may even follow it up with some of my Barley Wine. Can't wait to meet everyone at Biero tomorrow night or The Taphouse on Thursday. I'm the guy with short hair and a brewing tshirt.


----------



## Fourstar (26/10/10)

Josh said:


> Very much looking forward to Club Night. If only the WSB boys agreed with my choice of costume.





Paddo said:


> Your free to go it alone Champ :icon_cheers: Promise not to laugh



Please tell me we're not in identical costumes?!? I'd hate to be seen wearing the same dress as somone else!


----------



## paulwolf350 (26/10/10)

Screwtop said:


> Geeeaaaaayyysuuus! Remember what I said about pacing yourself :lol:
> 
> Screwy



Onto no 11 now mate, having an absolute ball. Just polished off a Leffe blonde onto Murrays grand cru. Dinner and then bed. I am pacing myself, all good. Quiet day tomorrow


Paul


----------



## schooey (26/10/10)

We called at the Wig and Pen, sampled a velvet cream stout and a Staggered. Staggered has to be the beer of the trip thus far....sour cherries in the Randall...:drool:

made a beeline for Wang' and are currently having a couple of Bridge Road Hefes...not much of a hefe from the bottle really...


----------



## jayse (27/10/10)

Just finished polishing the drinking boots and about to make my way over, seeya then trendsetters.


----------



## Aaron (27/10/10)

jayse said:


> Just finished polishing the drinking boots and about to make my way over, seeya then trendsetters.


See you at the airport Jayse. Cooper's bar?


----------



## Frank (27/10/10)

My flights not until this afternoon, see you all there. Will just get to Biero in time for the judges dinner.


----------



## Aaron (27/10/10)

Boston said:


> My flights not until this afternoon, see you all there. Will just get to Biero in time for the judges dinner.



See you there. I'm already onto my first breakfast stout.


----------



## Siborg (27/10/10)

Cant F**KING WAIT!!!!

Its been so long since I've had a day off that Firday is gonna be sweeeet. Especially since I get to combine a day off with beer and brewing... then drinking at club night. Which reminds me, got to look into a costume.


----------



## mika (27/10/10)

Just landed 8)


----------



## WarmBeer (27/10/10)

Two sleeps to go...

Two sleeps to go...


----------



## Fourstar (27/10/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Two sleeps to go...
> Two sleeps to go...



3 hours to go, 3 hours to go! :icon_cheers:


----------



## WarmBeer (27/10/10)

Fourstar said:


> 3 hours to go, 3 hours to go! :icon_cheers:


Shouldn't you be doing something useful, like writing Yet Another Beer Blog!


----------



## Fourstar (27/10/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Shouldn't you be doing something useful, like writing Yet Another Beer Blog!



Laugh it up princess! I'll be the one laughing enjoying the company of Gordon Strong and Randy Mosher tonight! :beerbang:


----------



## Snow (27/10/10)

Fourstar said:


> Laugh it up princess! I'll be the one laughing enjoying the company of Gordon Strong and Randy Mosher tonight! :beerbang:



I met a randy mosher once... at a pixies concert I think it was. Small world eh!  

- Snow


----------



## brettprevans (27/10/10)

ill be happy man if i can just make it to club night on friday at a reasonable time. damn election work getting in the way of drinking.


----------



## brendo (27/10/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> ill be happy man if i can just make it to club night on friday at a reasonable time. damn election work getting in the way of drinking.



boo!!


----------



## barls (27/10/10)

anyone else going for.a beer tonght at the goat
also.if you turn up in the.mankini ill be impressed


----------



## mika (27/10/10)

Off to Mrs Parmas tonight for dinner, been looking forward to it since I was last in Melbourne


----------



## white.grant (27/10/10)

I'd just like to say damn this thread and all those who post in it. Damn you to hell...

Have a great time otherwise. Wish I was there.

cheers

grant


----------



## paulwolf350 (27/10/10)

Had a quiet one today. 12 Carlton Blacks then picked up a pizza and a quartet of bottles from the bottlo. Kozel, budvar, Paulaner octofest and an Abbotsford invalid stout.

Good times

Paul


----------



## RdeVjun (27/10/10)

paulwolf350 said:


> Had a quiet one today. 12 Carlton Blacks then picked up a pizza and a quartet of bottles from the bottlo. Kozel, budvar, Paulaner octofest and an Abbotsford invalid stout.
> 
> Good times
> 
> Paul


Well your typist is still sober, no doubt about that! 

Hmm, 'octofest', is that an octopus tribute? Apparently the World Cup sage passed away overnight? (Yes, the coincidence is noted.)

Have a good 'un, you lucky ANHCers! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Vitalstatistix (28/10/10)

So is everyone going to the taphouse tonight?

:icon_cheers:


----------



## WarmBeer (28/10/10)

Vitalstatistix said:


> So is everyone going to the taphouse tonight?
> 
> :icon_cheers:


Planning on popping in for one or two on way home from work, about 4:30. 

Need to keep the liver reasonably clean in preparation for tomorrow night's onslaught!


----------



## mika (28/10/10)

For a Melbourne noob, best way to get down there is via the trams right ? I'm in the city, on little collins.


----------



## pk.sax (28/10/10)

yes

Fronm the Local Taphouse website:

tram stop 16 or 78 on #37 tram

or can take train to sandringham from the city and get off at baclava station. 200 mtrs from there.


----------



## samhaldane (28/10/10)

mika said:


> For a Melbourne noob, best way to get down there is via the trams right ? I'm in the city, on little collins.



Train to Balaclava station then walk a little way might be faster than the tram.


----------



## mika (28/10/10)

Cheers, should be able to figure it out from there. Reading a pamphlet on Metcards now :huh:


----------



## pk.sax (28/10/10)

if ur going to be in melbourne for a few days, pick up a 10X2hr Zone1 metcard. It will see you through most inner (and lots of outer outer) suburb travelling.


----------



## WarmBeer (28/10/10)

haldini said:


> Train to Balaclava station then walk a little way might be faster than the tram.


Yup, train is the easiest, if less scenic route. Extra info for interstaters:

Get off the train at Balaclava station, walk down the ramp to Carlisle St, and turn left.

After about 150m you'll cross Chapel St, and after about 20m it's on the other side of the road, with all 20 taps patiently waiting for you.


----------



## DU99 (28/10/10)

Just dont get a TAXI..


----------



## pk.sax (28/10/10)

DU99 said:


> Just dont get a TAXI..


melbourne taxi(s) suck

Another great advice for interstaters staying a few days, rent a pushie from a bike shop in the city, there are a few shops in docklands that rent bikes. Probably the shops in the city do too. Great for errr not dui-ing at late hours.

And if you have google maps 'handy' you can bike anywhere


----------



## pk.sax (28/10/10)

Yeeeehah!! Andre Andre Aruba. Yeehah!


----------



## mika (28/10/10)

So I'm here, where is everyone else ?


----------



## fcmcg (28/10/10)

mika said:


> So I'm here, where is everyone else ?


I'm still at work...but you'll find me there tomoz and at the Wesgate Stand for club night !!!!


----------



## Siborg (28/10/10)

fergthebrewer said:


> I'm still at work...but you'll find me there tomoz and at the Wesgate Stand for club night !!!!


Yeah... he'll be the one passed out!  

Sorry Ferg, had to do it


----------



## pk.sax (28/10/10)

Ferg will be hugging Dennis and singing love songs (before he passes out).


----------



## Siborg (28/10/10)

TOMORROW!!!!! :beerbang:


----------



## pk.sax (28/10/10)

Siborg said:


> TOMORROW!!!!! :beerbang:


Yeeeehah!


----------



## fcmcg (28/10/10)

Siborg said:


> Yeah... he'll be the one passed out!
> 
> Sorry Ferg, had to do it


Siborg....up yours mate....


----------



## fcmcg (28/10/10)

practicalfool said:


> Ferg will be hugging Dennis and singing love songs (before he passes out).


PK...
Up yours too...


----------



## WarmBeer (28/10/10)

mika said:


> So I'm here, where is everyone else ?


Soz, got given the third degree by SWMBO.

Something about beer priorities versus children responsibilities. All I heard was "blah, blah, blah..."

Will make up for it tomorrow :beerbang:


----------



## mika (28/10/10)

Really ? All I'm hearing is blah, blah, blah, Melbourne Brewers are a bunch of pansy's...... 

Caught up with a few this arvo, was good. And the Taphouse has a great selection, that Mountain Goat Rye IPA has gotta be my favourite thus far. If only I had a recipe.


----------



## brettprevans (28/10/10)

mika said:


> Really ? All I'm hearing is blah, blah, blah, Melbourne Brewers are a bunch of pansy's......
> 
> Caught up with a few this arvo, was good. And the Taphouse has a great selection, that Mountain Goat Rye IPA has gotta be my favourite thus far. If only I had a recipe.


Ahh yes maybe but ur hearing from us as opposed to silence from others.... Sorry I have to tow the party line now that I've joined the dark side

Looking forward to meeting u blokes tomorrow at club night.


----------



## mxd (28/10/10)

club night is at 6 tomorrow night, do I just turn up and say my name is on the list ?


----------



## fcmcg (28/10/10)

mxd said:


> club night is at 6 tomorrow night, do I just turn up and say my name is on the list ?


Apparently...
As long as your name is on the list...otherwise....no letty innie....
See ya there , bloke...
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## MeLoveBeer (28/10/10)

mxd said:


> club night is at 6 tomorrow night, do I just turn up and say my name is on the list ?



Something like that Matt (or at least I hope so cause that's what I'm doing). Looking forward to meeting everyone and sharing a few tasty brews.


----------



## Maple (29/10/10)

MeLoveBeer said:


> Something like that Matt (or at least I hope so cause that's what I'm doing). Looking forward to meeting everyone and sharing a few tasty brews.


spot on guys. If your on the list, just your name and club. See you guys tonight. Adis!


----------



## paulwolf350 (29/10/10)

Hands up who thinks we are having fun here



:super: 


Greatest trip ever

Paul


----------



## Screwtop (29/10/10)

I'm goin right off you blokes...............all of ya






You're having far too much fun!

Screwy


----------



## The_Duck (29/10/10)

ahhh for me it is a case of Next Time... Gotta save the biccies and build up the bank account with SWMBO because I think the next ANHC is interstate ?

I'm sure the audience will be similar.

Duck


----------



## brettprevans (29/10/10)

im off to set up for club night. see you fellas there :chug: :beer:


----------



## DU99 (29/10/10)

Have Fun..someone has to work


----------



## winkle (29/10/10)

Go hard oh pissed priests of BABBs!

*Lucky bastards......*


----------



## brett mccluskey (29/10/10)

DU99 said:


> Have Fun..someone has to work


 Go hard tonight fellas :kooi: Couldn't get off workmyself ,but i'll still be there for the for the gala dinner :super: If anyone's near the Portland Hotel/JS BREWHOUSE tomorrow at about 12 say gidday :beer: Look for the beer related dress :drinks:


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (29/10/10)

toper1 said:


> Look for the beer related dress :drinks:


Your not really wearing a dress ? :icon_chickcheers: 
GB


----------



## brett mccluskey (29/10/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Your not really wearing a dress ? :icon_chickcheers:
> GB


I'd just posted,when realised what i typed  And what are you saying about my Scots heritage ,and kilts? :lol:


----------



## bonj (30/10/10)

The Ipswich PIMPs have taken a hostage.

If the bayside brewers wish for her safe return, we demand your winning beer recipe!


----------



## fcmcg (30/10/10)

OK ... Cracking first day ... Bed now


----------



## mxd (30/10/10)

harding up,ok bed for me too



fergthebrewer said:


> OK ... Cracking first day ... Bed now


----------



## Fents (30/10/10)

hope everyones had a big nice greasy breakfast ready for today. 

see youse at 3.30pm in the "break" hahahaha


----------



## brettprevans (30/10/10)

DU99 said:


> Have Fun..someone has to work


My head hurts.
Club night was a big success. Some awsome beers and people. How they are kicking off at 8:30am I have nfi.

Have fun at the rest of the conference peoples.


----------



## manticle (30/10/10)

Thanks Quintrex and Sappas for the invite to club night. Some great beers (some really great ones actually) and friendly faces.

Great tram ride home, slept well, no headache.


----------



## pk.sax (30/10/10)

I'm prolly lucky to get the lift back home, wouldn't have made it otherwise. My head fukin is hurting bad. Great ppl last night, awesome beer.


----------



## MeLoveBeer (30/10/10)

T'was a great night everyone... great people, great beers and no hangover to speak of.


----------



## barls (30/10/10)

no hangover here but had a ball putting faces to names. also got.great feed back on my braggot


----------



## brettprevans (30/10/10)

barls said:


> no hangover here but had a ball putting faces to names. also got.great feed back on my braggot


I certainly enjoyed ur braggot. 

Can't wait to see some pics of the night.


----------



## winkle (30/10/10)

Bonj said:


> The Ipswich PIMPs have taken a hostage.
> 
> If the bayside brewers wish for her safe return, we demand your winning beer recipe!



Are you being naughty Bonj?
PS: I hope that Schooey hasn't been sending any rough trade your way  
Fcuking.


----------



## Goofinder (30/10/10)

I think I need a beer after all that beer over the last couple of days. :chug: 

Probably should have gone the full package with the dinners as well but it was definitely worth making the trip over for. Learnt a few things, had some good beer and food and a good time catching up with people and meeting new faces. Put me down for the next one.


----------



## frog-inasock (30/10/10)

Breaking news from the Melbourne dinner .... A first in the bo-pils and a second in pale ale (not sure which sub-class as there was a call to arms in the middle of the conversation) to two different PUBS members - Pine Rivers Underground Brewing Society - a brewclub on brisbanes northside.

So ... any takers for the next meeting???


----------



## mxd (31/10/10)

do we know when the results will be published ?


----------



## WarmBeer (31/10/10)

Results, m'eh! I'm more concerned about when my liver will recover.


----------



## brettprevans (31/10/10)

I'm suprised no one has posted up some results. I know Brendo (melb brewers) took out 1st with with his bock. So well done Brendo!!


----------



## dgilks (31/10/10)

ACT won Champion State/Club. Craig Webber of the ACT won Champion Brewer. Brendan O'Sullivan of WA was runner-up Champion Brewer.


----------



## brettprevans (31/10/10)

dgilks said:


> ACT won Champion State/Club. Craig Webber of the ACT won Champion Brewer. Brendan O'Sullivan of WA was runner-up Champion Brewer.


well done Canberra boys cant run the country but can brew apparently!  nice work fellas. 

Haysie tipped the ACT boys to win.


----------



## mxd (31/10/10)

grats to the ACT boys and Brendo, that was a really nice Bock.



dgilks said:


> ACT won Champion State/Club. Craig Webber of the ACT won Champion Brewer. Brendan O'Sullivan of WA was runner-up Champion Brewer.


----------



## Bribie G (31/10/10)

frog-inasock said:


> Breaking news from the Melbourne dinner .... A first in the bo-pils and a second in pale ale (not sure which sub-class as there was a call to arms in the middle of the conversation) to two different PUBS members - Pine Rivers Underground Brewing Society - a brewclub on brisbanes northside.
> 
> So ... any takers for the next meeting???



The bo pils would by Lyall's - he brews a fearsome lager and that's how I got to join PUBS when I got in contact with him to pick his brains after he took out the State in the lagers and pilseners. He brews after Christmas for the coming years' comp season  - I'm sure the pale ale would be Starkesbier's.

Edit: how do you know they are PUBS members? I don't recall anywhere on the form I had to specify which club I was in when entering my couple of brews - unless I missed something ?


----------



## brendo (31/10/10)

Melbourne Brewers had a good night - 3 x 1st Places (Angus Williams, Robin Brown, and me) with a 2nd Place also (Matt Herven). Apparently, I was runner up for Champion Beer - lost on countback to Lyall's Pils - must have been a cracking beer!!

Well done to all who qualified in the first place and biggups to those who brought home the glassware!!

Cheers

Brendo


----------



## frog-inasock (31/10/10)

BribieG said:


> The bo pils would by Lyall's - he brews a fearsome lager and that's how I got to join PUBS when I got in contact with him to pick his brains after he took out the State in the lagers and pilseners. He brews after Christmas for the coming years' comp season  - I'm sure the pale ale would be Starkesbier's.
> 
> Edit: how do you know they are PUBS members? I don't recall anywhere on the form I had to specify which club I was in when entering my couple of brews - unless I missed something ?



Because... I'm immediate family of one of the winners... See you at the next meeting Bribie  

So more updates the Bo-Pils not only took out first but was the best single beer of the whole comp. and scored a massive 136/150 points and featured a special mention from the presenters.

But more to the point it helped QLD move from last in previous years to 3rd. BABBs played a huge part of course and congrats to them too.


----------



## Hargie (31/10/10)

dgilks said:


> ACT won Champion State/Club. Craig Webber of the ACT won Champion Brewer.




...Great work Brutha's and Sista's.... :icon_cheers: 
...Congrats Bro Stagger...


----------



## Fourstar (31/10/10)

Wow, what a crazy week. I slept like a little lamb lastnight. 




MeLoveBeer said:


> T'was a great night everyone... great people,* great beers and no hangover to speak of*.





barls said:


> *no hangover here* but had a ball putting faces to names. also got.great feed back on my braggot



Did you guys actually drink?!



practicalfool said:


> I'm prolly lucky to get the lift back home, wouldn't have made it otherwise. My head fukin is hurting bad. Great ppl last night, awesome beer.



I assume you hit the BABB table? I was sober until 11:30, next thing i know its midnight and im posing for pictures spread out ontop of the babbs table. :blink: 

What the hell did they put in those Belgians?!? 

Saturday morning was pretty fun, didnt sober up until around lunchtime and i did a little bit of 'redecorating' at parliament stations Japanese garden. :icon_vomit: 

Crazy week, now its time to avoid beer for awhile. At least until that vital organ in my body begins to resemble a liver.


----------



## pk.sax (31/10/10)

I remember drinking all three saisons, the Russian imperial from westgate, the braggot and the amazing Berliner pils. Well, that's until I went and tried the orange stuff and the hoc orange stuff and all the Belgians at the table next to them, memory is rather foggy from there on.

I'm giving myself the fresh ground coffee treatment today to let my senses recover, after all, tomorrow is Monday!

I'll be sure to give parliament a wide berth, thnx  you sure it. Was parliament, the place was next to flagstaff?!


----------



## mikem108 (31/10/10)

Ouch :blink: whapppen'd


----------



## bconnery (31/10/10)

I'll have more to say later but for now, what a great long weekend!

Thanks to all involved both in organising and attending for yet another absolutely brilliant experience!


----------



## barls (31/10/10)

Fourstar said:


> Wow, what a crazy week. I slept like a little lamb lastnight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quite a bit ask the boys about the braggot pours they just keeped bigger towards the end of.the nite. i know i had at least 9 braggots plus most of the belgians


----------



## mika (31/10/10)

That Braggot was pretty damn awesome Barls.
Rhubarb Lambic, I still don't get how you picked up that much flavour in 3 weeks.
Red things from the board, all were good, and the Rye IPA.
Leatherwood Honey minus the improvised Randall...noice !
Buggy porter, flanders ale and stuff I don't mention, whilst chatting to a Weiz guy.
Who drank all the eis, not me, but I had a crack. Beautiful. When concentrating a beer like that you concentrate the flaws, but that beer had none, not a fusuel to be found. Listening to the BN obviously pays off.
Orange stuff from BABBS... Pussy ! Come back next time with something more sour 

Loved it all. Great conference. Next time I might even try to get some of my own beers either to the competition or that AABC championship thing they were talking about on Saturday night


----------



## jayse (31/10/10)

back in Adelaide and feeling so tired it hurts, almost hurts as much as S.A being beaten by QLD at aabc :blink: 
Wonderfully impressive several days in Melbourne, cheers to everyone.

Jayse


----------



## bconnery (31/10/10)

mika said:


> That Braggot was pretty damn awesome Barls.
> Rhubarb Lambic, I still don't get how you picked up that much flavour in 3 weeks.
> Red things from the board, all were good, and the Rye IPA.
> Leatherwood Honey minus the improvised Randall...noice !
> ...


No worries Mika. Next time I'll blend something just for you...


----------



## mika (31/10/10)

bconnery said:


> No worries Mika. Next time I'll blend something just for you...



Yay ! :drinks:


----------



## bconnery (31/10/10)

mika said:


> Yay ! :drinks:


You're assuming it's going to work...


----------



## starkesbier (31/10/10)

What a massive weekend! Well done to the organisers, this was a fantastically run conference full of all sorts of goodies. I am finding it hard to get back into real life now. It was great meeting so many fellow brewers too.

Cheers
Starkesbier


----------



## browndog (31/10/10)

Andy D and all the rest of you guys who organised this, I cannot express how awesome I think you guys are. For a bunch of home brewers, you are men of many talents and I doffs my cap to you. I thought I better post this pic of the brothers assembled downstairs.






cheers

Browndog


----------



## felten (1/11/10)

Where were the altar boys hiding?


----------



## Screwtop (1/11/10)

Now THAT.................... is ******* Funny :lol:

Well done brothers!!!


Screwy


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (1/11/10)

GOLD


Lol , good work QLD brothers .. Snow & Browny so serious,lol ... and Ross looking very friar tuckish..

great stuff . looks like you all had a great trip down south and showed the rest of Oz why we have the best of good times and beers in Qld..

cheers


----------



## Batz (1/11/10)

browndog said:


> Andy D and all the rest of you guys who organised this, I cannot express how awesome I think you guys are. For a bunch of home brewers, you are men of many talents and I doffs my cap to you. I thought I better post this pic of the brothers assembled downstairs.
> 
> 
> View attachment 41765
> ...




Fantastic brothers ! 

Shows that at least the Queenslanders are serious about these things!

Well done.

Batz


----------



## bconnery (1/11/10)

Batz said:


> Fantastic brothers !
> 
> Shows that at least the Queenslanders are serious about these things!
> 
> ...



The response for club night this year was brilliant. Everyone got behind it. After all we couldn't let WA have it all their own way this time


----------



## Fourstar (1/11/10)

bconnery said:


> The response for club night this year was brilliant. Everyone got behind it. After all we couldn't let WA have it all their own way this time




The best thing about the winners (ICB) was the plug and play randalls. simply awesome. Ive soo got to get some of those jars and try this. it looks like the simplest randall setup you can use. and couple that with some watertight under minimal pressure cable glands and you're onto a winner.

When i get some time i'll upload some pics. I really wanted to try the Star Anise randalled Saison. The cumquat via the saison was delicious.

Great work ThirstyBoy!

:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## brettprevans (1/11/10)

the icb beer on NO2 was also pretty bloody nice. cant remember for the life of me what it was though. i cant remembeer what the randalls looked liek so yeah put some pics up. 

any pics of our 'mexican' contingent yet?


----------



## pk.sax (1/11/10)

I think I whipped out my gun .....err phone and clicked 3, one of which is a pic of the floor another shows me n another funny guy and the third has us almost losing heads in the frame. Where are the pro pictures! 4* took some iirc.


----------



## tallie (1/11/10)

barls said:


> also got.great feed back on my braggot



+1 for the braggot!

The eisbock was also another standout for me from club night - well done!



Fourstar said:


> I assume you hit the BABB table? I was sober until 11:30, next thing i know its midnight and im posing for pictures spread out ontop of the babbs table. :blink:
> 
> What the hell did they put in those Belgians?!?



That would have been the blessed holy water h34r: 


Thanks to all the organisers, speakers, sponsors and fellow homebrewers for a fantastic weekend!

Cheers,
Brother tallie


----------



## browndog (1/11/10)

Here is one of the big fella presenting the winners of the club night.








and one of the nicest and most gorgeous barmaids ever Gabrielle, at The Penny Blue.






cheers

Browndog


----------



## Fatgodzilla (1/11/10)

What a brilliant weekend. Many happy memories blurred by alcohol. The beer everywhere was great. Fantastic to meet and talk to brewers. So many faces, many names forgotten. But the comradeship was fantastic.

If there is to be a 2012 ANHC we won't know for a while yet (lots of Chinese whispers). What is confirmed is ADELAIDE 2011 for the AABC. Let's all look at supporting the organisers and look at getting to Adelaide next year. I suggest that Club Night is now an annual event so start planning next year's antics now!


Waiting for the official photos to be linked to the ANHC site - should be some doosies.


----------



## raven19 (1/11/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Let's all look at supporting the organisers and look at getting to Adelaide next year. I suggest that Club Night is now an annual event so start planning next year's antics now!



Yes indeed, we hope to put on a good show.


----------



## Snow (1/11/10)

Ohhh my head! What a weekend! Had an absolute blast - amazing beers, food and company. Randy Mosher and Gordon Strong were the most friendly, generous keynote speakers of any conference I've ever been to.

Congratulations to Andy and his team for such a superb effort. You guys did a fantastic job and deserve a holiday!

Great meeting up with all the AHB guys - some I've known for 8 years but met only for the first time. 

Can't wait for 2012!

Photos to come........

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## Paul H (1/11/10)

browndog said:


> and one of the nicest and most gorgeous barmaids ever Gabrielle, at The Penny Blue.
> 
> 
> View attachment 41775
> ...



In respect to the barmaid I think Bonj's shirt pretty well sums up my feelings on the subject. I wonder if she's available for my ashes weekend.


----------



## Murcluf (1/11/10)

Had an awesome time at ANHC the pairing dinner was the duck nuts for me, absolutely unbeatable. Also experinced first hand why Victorians called wet back at the pairing dinner along with a few other on my table, thankfully for the waiting staff Brewers are avery forgiving lot. The quality of the beer and food all weekend was outstanding with the deep fried beer battered cheese stuffed pickled jalapeno leaving their mark with me in many ways. Really got a lot out of the event and enjoyed meeting and chatting of people I've never before from here. 

Congrats to all involved you put on a brilliant show!!!


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (1/11/10)

Fantastic conference, Randy's talks were absolute highlights, and club night must have been one of my best beer-related experiences ever. 

Cheers all!

Jon


----------



## bconnery (1/11/10)

Fourstar said:


> I assume you hit the BABB table? I was sober until 11:30, next thing i know its midnight and im posing for pictures spread out ontop of the babbs table. :blink:
> 
> What the hell did they put in those Belgians?!?


You mean like this


----------



## pk.sax (1/11/10)

bconnery said:


> You mean like this
> 
> View attachment 41782



GOLD


----------



## Siborg (1/11/10)

we were all waiting with permanent markers had 4* have nodded off!


----------



## Josh (1/11/10)

You guys already gone home? 

The footy was a pretty ordinary game, and Melbourne has really turned the weather on this week. But Crown kept us going till all hours. Races tomorrow, cricket Wednesday. Bring it on!

The ICB stand with all the randalls was a great idea. I think I had lemongrass saison. The BABBS sour beers, Barls braggot, and the Worthogs honey hog were memorable too.

Great info at the talks and general chatting in and around the conference. I picked up plenty of stuff to take back to the brewery when I get home. Looking forward to firing up the boiler when I get back to a city that actually has a Spring.

Thanks to Andy and all the organisers. Hope you guys are relaxing with a few well earned beers now.


----------



## crozdog (1/11/10)

Back at work today & couldn't believe that there was not any beer on offer at morning tea :angry: I needed to top up my RA (residual alcohol) level B) 

Fantastic few days with great company. The food & beer pairing dinner was probably the best meal I've eaten :beer: 

Big ups to the organisers


----------



## dr K (1/11/10)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> It's kinda annoying that I have to bring it up, but...
> 
> A room of over 250 brewers, with a fair proportion of accredited and training beer judges considered a BIAB-brewed beer to be 'better' than the same beer brewed on HERMS and Gravity systems as part of the System Wars presentation.
> 
> Now, that has got to be worth the price of admission from the point of view of the online community who developed and/or popularised the technique.



Take home message..keep brewing BIAB (apologies to "The Prince")



> well done Canberra boys cant run the country but can brew apparently! wink.gif nice work fellas.



Of course as any keen observer knows its the states that are basket cases !!!! [insert smiley]

K


----------



## Batz (1/11/10)

I'll join you in Adelaide next year !

Batz


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (1/11/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> What a brilliant weekend. Many happy memories blurred by alcohol. The beer everywhere was great. Fantastic to meet and talk to brewers. So many faces, many names forgotten. But the comradeship was fantastic.
> 
> If there is to be a 2012 ANHC we won't know for a while yet (lots of Chinese whispers). What is confirmed is ADELAIDE 2011 for the AABC. Let's all look at supporting the organisers and look at getting to Adelaide next year. I suggest that Club Night is now an annual event so start planning next year's antics now!
> 
> ...




Hopefully if clubnight does happen again next year that you have more luck getting your beer over the border in better nick. You seemed disappointed but then again happy. Great to catch up again and remember to drop in for a night in the Barossa when here. Oh btw what Canberra Brewer did you hit over the head, I'm sure you had a CB shirt on at Biero? Was it Dicko's? 

BYB


----------



## Fourstar (1/11/10)

bconnery said:


> You mean like this
> 
> View attachment 41782




all aboard the wasted train!!!!

kinda reminds me of


----------



## Bribie G (1/11/10)

Nowhere to hide now 4*, revealed for all to see in your true persona of a gorgeous cuddly hunk. Pray that ANHB won't move to Brisbane as you will be in serious trouble from Incider h34r:


----------



## PistolPatch (2/11/10)

browndog said:


> and one of the nicest and most gorgeous barmaids ever Gabrielle, at The Penny Blue.
> 
> 
> View attachment 41775
> ...



Great to see you had a top time old mate. Really sorry to have missed you and the others. _*Doubly*_ sorry after that pic :wub:. Loved the merry monks though I doubt Gabrielle had the same sentiments . 

Congrats to the organisers - it looks like it was a winner! (Apologies again that I couldn't make it and next time, I will work out how to post your logo thingo up on BIABrewer.info - it has been on my list of things to do for ages sorry )

Good on you BIAB brewers (Dan, Geoff, not sure who else?) for getting in there and presenting BIAB beers to the participants. It sounds like you did a splendid job though it looks like you have upset mika . (mika, next Perth brew day's at my place - the last thing you'll see is astringency - blink. Arrive early for your education and then spanking but not by Gabrielle - huh) 

wink
Pat

P.S. Too many emoticons apparently. Please accept my substitutions.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (2/11/10)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> Hopefully if clubnight does happen again next year that you have more luck getting your beer over the border in better nick. You seemed disappointed but then again happy. Great to catch up again and remember to drop in for a night in the Barossa when here. Oh btw what Canberra Brewer did you hit over the head, I'm sure you had a CB shirt on at Biero? Was it Dicko's?
> 
> BYB




Thanks for that sledge. You'll keep. Next time I get to Nurioopta, I will definetely raid your beer fridge. 

While I am a proud New South Welshman, I am a member of the Canberra Brewers. I submitted beers in the ACT Champs in 2009 (1st place Specialties Section) but did not enter anything anywhere in 2010. I enjoy being in the Canberra Brewers as it allows me to enter a regular intra club brewing as well as have monthly meetings with feedback opportunity. Canberra is a bit over two hours easy driving away (Wollongong 3 hours away). The success of the ACT at the AABC is a tribute to the Canberra Brewers and they way they do things.


----------



## bulp (2/11/10)

Had an absolute ball at the weekend met some great blokes drank copius amounts of awesome beer and geez how good was the food . Those stuffed jalapeno's were delicious. Feel very sorry for the poor bastard who had to clean our 6 person doorm backpackers room toilet , i think the comment was made they should just burn the hotel down. :icon_vomit: 

All the invited guests were so easy to talk too know matter how stupid the question, very approachable guys. The system wars session was a f.ckin classic best entertainment of the conference and if you didn't go this year you missed out on a great weekend, GO to the next one trust me.


Thanks to Andy and all the boys who put this on a real first class event well done.


Cheers


----------



## Weizguy (2/11/10)

Back on topic (after brew wars and FG), I absolutely enjoyed the conference, and everything was a highlight, but I will mention a few extra special moments.

Everything with Gordon and Randy..., not to mention how approachable they were. (Lack of psycho-stalker fanboi's a big bonus?)
The big brew-off.
Cooking with Paul and Chris. Stuffed/fried Jalapenos and Churros/dip a big highlight, not to mention how approachable they were, too.
The club night, especially moshing with Kook!
Both of the dinners.
Mateship with everyone, and especially people I spoke with (Brendanos included, lol).
Andy D, in all his myriad roles and incarnations. Respect!

Thanks to all who tasted my weizen, and moreso to those who appreciated it enough to tell me. I felt good enough about it to send a growler each to the cooks (not chefs) as they voiced a preference for cooking with weizen.

BIAB not a clear winner in the brew-off, but obviously a contender, and that good enough for me to recommend it to anyone considering all-grain, as perhaps a cheap introduction and credible potential ongoing option. Certainly enough respect and credibility has been earned to BIAB to now sit alongside any and all other brewing methods. Happy to be quoted on this!

One more thing, I will officially apologise to anyone who was offended by my outspokenness. I have opinions and they are just my opinions. If they offend, just remember that opinion are like @rseholes - everyone has one, some stink, most are not worthy of consideration. I am sorry if anyone was upset by me, but not sorry for having an opinion, nor for voicing it.

*Overall, I have to agree that brewing was indeed the winner*r


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (2/11/10)

My show bag contained a bag with 630g of grain in it, but nothing to say what it is. Does anyone know what it is - or at least what theirs is?


----------



## Stuster (2/11/10)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> My show bag contained a bag with 630g of grain in it, but nothing to say what it is. Does anyone know what it is - or at least what theirs is?



I asked and was told it was Weyermann chit malt. Looks to be an under-modified grain. Here. Might be good as a replacement for unmalted barley or something like that. Anybody used it before?


----------



## Snow (2/11/10)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> My show bag contained a bag with 630g of grain in it, but nothing to say what it is. Does anyone know what it is - or at least what theirs is?



I think it was Chit malt.... whatever that is :huh: 

Cheers - Snow


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (2/11/10)

Thanks Stuster, Snow.

Looks like I now have another fix for head-retention problems. My existing solution is to drink the beer faster or out of smaller glasses...


----------



## barls (2/11/10)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> My show bag contained a bag with 630g of grain in it, but nothing to say what it is. Does anyone know what it is - or at least what theirs is?


found this on it


> Chit malt is made from highly undermodified barley and can be used up to 10% of the grist. Its purpose is to increase foam and head retention in the finished beer and may increase hop profile (Briggs). It is kilned to same degree as normal pilsener malt.
> A new offering from Weyermann that has had outstanding market acceptance.


was planning on smoking it but not sure now.


----------



## schooey (2/11/10)

barls said:


> was planning on smoking it but not sure now.



I think you should just make beer with it, barls.....


----------



## Snow (2/11/10)

schooey said:


> I think you should just make beer with it, barls.....



He's been looking for a replacement for mulberry leaves.


----------



## barls (2/11/10)

schooey said:


> I think you should just make beer with it, barls.....


riiiiggghhhtttt. 
so this isnt the cigat lovers forum then. bugger.

was planning on smoking it then brewing with it. just to clarify.
might just stick to the pils malt then for smoking.


----------



## Murcluf (2/11/10)

crozdog said:


> Back at work today & couldn't believe that there was not any beer on offer at morning tea :angry: I needed to top up my RA (residual alcohol) level B)



+1 I too had the same issue, copped a few weird looks when I said" it's 10 O'clock where's the food and Kegerators" :blink:


----------



## Snow (2/11/10)

Ok.... some photos.

Some Brothers BABB: Anthony (from Craftbrewer), me and Browndog




It was a holy experience crossing the floor...



Fatgodzilla and The Scientist getting into some beery Man-Love


----------



## Snow (2/11/10)

Umm....yes.



Some friendly beer-loving celebrities



The famous mini-randalls. Pepperberry and lemongrass spiced saison, anyone?


----------



## Snow (2/11/10)

AndyD finally letting go. Ariba!



Yours truly having the ultimate religious experience pulling Brendo's pump.



Bonj with his new Mexican sidekick


----------



## AndrewQLD (2/11/10)

Great photos Snow, you guys look like you had a ball. Love the idea of those mini randalls.

Andrew


----------



## Snow (2/11/10)

By the look on his face, I'm not sure he really DOES love hops.... or maybe he's just tired and emotional after serving all those beers....



What the duck ?!?



Homebrewing attracts all the fashionistas.


----------



## winkle (2/11/10)

Good work Snow.

I like the look of those mini-randalls.
_(hmmm, ..... thinks BABBs Xmas party)_


----------



## Snow (2/11/10)

Bonj's new friend, Helga. She was a willing participant.



Later that night, she came alive and was seen walking the streets of Melbourne....


----------



## clarkey7 (2/11/10)

I really did think I was dreaming when I spotted her! :icon_drool2: 

I thought wishes do come true...the cardboard cutout HAS come to life! :icon_cheers: 

Then I asked the other boys to check that I was not making it up.

The photo does prove it happened, but doesn't do them justice...Amazing.

PB


----------



## DKS (2/11/10)

But more to the point it helped QLD move from last in previous years to 3rd. BABBs played a huge part of course and congrats to them too.
[/quote]
Absolutely! Congratulations to all QLD brewers. Well done to those QLDers to get there in the first place.
Thats my goal for next year, just to quallify for Nats ist something to be proud of.
Daz


----------



## beachy (2/11/10)

I had a fantastic time at the conference .The organisation was brilliant and must have been a huge job.

All the presenters were interesting, especially Mark Hibbards brewing salts talk the cooking demo and the systems war.

The food and beer at the pairing dinner was amazing. :icon_drool2: 

The only part that i didnt completely enjoy was the actual presentations, they seemed a bit rushed and not considered very important by a lot of people who talked continuously making it very hard to hear.

Also a huge thanks to the Barossa boys Murcluf, BYB and Kingy for holding my hand and showing me around Melbourne it was a great weekend. :beerbang:


----------



## barls (2/11/10)

did anyone get a shot of the isb banner and stand?
i was meant to but forgot.


----------



## Fourstar (2/11/10)

my two cents...

New Melbourne Brewers banner in all its glory




PracticalFool Enjoying the Night.



Personal Favourite, Randy Mosher pulling one of my Red Rice Ales :icon_cheers: 



The Riggwelter Handpump and the Melbourne Brewers world tour!! :beerbang: 



Finally, another money shot of the mini randalls. I think this one was star anise porter.


----------



## geoffd (3/11/10)

http://sarahandersonphotography.zenfolio.com/anhc

A linky to some photo's from the weekend.

Absolutely brilliant weekend, both for info & fun. well done everyone

I dont know how many people said: "Jeez this conference is so good I regret missing the first one" - me included. Go & buy the DVD folks.


----------



## brettprevans (3/11/10)

Father Jack said:


> http://sarahandersonphotography.zenfolio.com/anhc
> 
> A linky to some photo's from the weekend.


yet alas none from clubnight as yet. I assume she was the lass walking around taking pics of every drunk stupidly dressed person (me incl).


----------



## geoffd (3/11/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> yet alas none from clubnight as yet. I assume she was the lass walking around taking pics of every drunk stupidly dressed person (me incl).




Yes CM2 that was Sarah
Add the webpage to your favourites & go back & check it from time to time, to see what else she adds to it.

PS: are you any more photogenic when you're sober?


----------



## tallie (3/11/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> yet alas none from clubnight as yet. I assume she was the lass walking around taking pics of every drunk stupidly dressed person (me incl).



There's a few from club night in this flickr album.

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## mxd (3/11/10)

By memory this is what it looked like at the end of the night.


----------



## Fourstar (3/11/10)

mxd said:


> By memory this is what it looked like at the end of the night.




Wow, im in focus!!! :icon_drunk:


----------



## Vitalstatistix (3/11/10)

Agree with everyone else, what a blast!!!
Big ups to all who made it happen, looking forward to the next one.
:icon_cheers:


----------



## stevem01 (3/11/10)

browndog said:


> Andy D and all the rest of you guys who organised this, I cannot express how awesome I think you guys are. For a bunch of home brewers, you are men of many talents and I doffs my cap to you. I thought I better post this pic of the brothers assembled downstairs.
> 
> 
> View attachment 41765
> ...




Did I see some of these blokes on Chanel 9, smuggling home brew into the Melbourne Cup?


----------



## HoppingMad (3/11/10)

My brewing inspiration is in overdrive after ANHC. Jumped straight into the brew-shed yesterday and went nuts.
Am more obsessed with my brewing than I was before and it's all ANHC's fault!

Things that really floated my boat:

- Meeting some awesome brew dudes and picking brains on beers from everywhere from the Hunter Valley to Brisbane and beyond
- Food & Pairing Dinner. Someone give me more of that Tripel with Souffle and Hibiscus Beer with dessert. Please! To think this stuff is made in people's laundries, balconies and sheds is damn near unbelieveable.
- International discussions. Enjoyed Randy's book 'Radical Brewing' previously, but hearing him speak confirmed the guy is an incredible researcher with a passion to the craft. His statement 'Beer created civilisation' was a ripper. His suggestions on brewing spices was a treat. A mountain of ideas in this guy.
- Learning more about cleaning than I ever wanted to courtesy of Five Star chemicals. I will never repeat the same sins again.
- Water Chemistry from Mark Hibberd. This has got me on a path that I'm not going to get off now. Sampling a treated and untreated sample of stout was a real eye-opener. I know this stuff takes time but it takes beers to the next level. Now I know because I got to taste it!
- Club night - it's been said already. The party vibe, the awesome beer to fuel it. If you only go to this, then you're miles in front. 
- Merc & Badenoch's food & beer pairing. Holgate Temptress in a chocolate sauce with spanish donuts? Yum! Beechworth Hefe glaze on pork? Yum Yum!
- The craft beers on tap at every break. I was like a kid in a candy store. 10 am drinking - you've gotta love it.

Having never been before, was blown away by this event. A huge thanks to everyone involved, truly amazing, incredibly inspiring. I'll be back for more.

Cheers & beers,

Hopper.


----------



## Murcluf (3/11/10)

beachy said:


> Also a huge thanks to the Barossa boys Murcluf, BYB and Kingy for holding my hand and showing me around Melbourne it was a great weekend. :beerbang:


Anytime Champ Anytime really enjoyed you company especially at the dinners !!!! :icon_drool2:


----------



## oztapguy (4/11/10)

Photos of the session at the Taphouse are now online on the blog

http://thelocaltaphouse.blogspot.com/

Thanks y'all for coming down!


----------



## fcmcg (4/11/10)

I had a cracking time....
My body is now full of cold and sore throat....
Surely not becuase i got home at 3 am both Fri and Saturday... h34r: 
For me , like everyone , the conference was brilliant.....and as always like this type of stuff...its the people that made it...
Having said that...the beers were brilliant....
And like Hopper....i'm brewing madly...i'm gonna push out 80 litres tomorrow....
I have spoken to Bryce from Bayside and Andy D about us Victorians having club night again next year...not as anything other than the clubs getting together and having a night together...(but maybe with more food than a slice of pizza... :lol: )
Gordon Strong was so aproachable....Randy -Inspirational...
Gee , i reckon it was probably the best homebrew conference in the world....
And to all the interstaters i met...thank-you for making it along and being part of it all...your all tops...
Peace out
Ferg


----------



## WarmBeer (4/11/10)

fergthebrewer said:


> I have spoken to Bryce from Bayside and Andy D about us Victorians having club night again next year...not as anything other than the clubs getting together and having a night together...



All of the drinkin', but none of the learnin'

Sounds like a winner to me :beerbang:


----------

